# New bengalese mutation??? Please look



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi. I have had 2 very strange chicks born recently.

One is just going through his first moult and i have sexed him as a male.

The second has JUST fledged today so i whipped my phone out and took some pics. Im hoping it will be a hen.

So here is the baby just fledged. who appears to be A dark grey which i have NEVER seen before and there is no registered mutation either.

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/IMG157.jpg

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/IMG156.jpg

And here is the fledged boy. He appears to be lightly pied dark grey. Again i have never seen a bengalese like this.

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/IMG161.jpg

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/IMG160.jpg

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/IMG159.jpg

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/IMG158.jpg

Sorry about the picture quality of the boy as i couldnt get him to stay still.

What do you think? I was thinking/hoping of pairing them up. Im not a hundred percent certain though that they are related - brother and sister. its a 20% chance (had some rejected so had to put them with a foster family)

Im thinking this trait i want to keep so its worth inbreeding.


----------

